# Stream Overheating



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

Did a search but did not find anything on the Stream unit overheating. Has anyone had problems with the unit overheating? I moved it to different locations and rebooted but each time in about 3 or 4 minutes would received the error unit has overheated.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

My new one (FEB 2015 made in Mexico) never overheats and its in a closet along with a server with 5 hard drives, 2 external HDD's, cable modem, switch and dual band router.

We have 4 Kindles, andriod phones and they never have problems streaming internally or externally.


----------



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. Must have gotten a bad one. Returning it and see if the next one is ok.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

My tivo stream just reboots. I don't know why. But I am getting a new on from tivo


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

My stream built in 2012 seems to run at 70°C when operating, but hovers around 30°C when in standby. I've spoken to TiVo about it and they didn't seem too concerned about it. I had it replaced and the next one I got had a loud fan and was missing the blue trim on its case, so I reactivated my original one which is at least quiet since I keep it in the bedroom. I'be never had it overheat and reboot from a thermal shutdown. I keep it on a glass table. Would I love to get a brand new unit built in 2015? Of course, but I don't see a way to make it happen.


----------

